# 10 países com climas perfeitos



## fablept (16 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

http://science.howstuffworks.com/na...ries-with-perfect-climates.htm#mkcpgn=fbdsc22



> When it comes to defining the perfect climate, a multitude of factors have to be considered Do you prefer rain or snow? Are you a sunbather or a snowboarder? Do you enjoy the sauna-like heat of the desert? Or would you prefer that your hair poof out like a cloud every time you walk outside?
> 
> While it's true that many people favor low humidity, little rainfall, mild temperatures and a high percentage of sunny days, obviously not everyone agrees. Otherwise, we'd have all of nearly 7 billion people crammed onto the 177-square-mile (459 square kilometers) island of Palau.
> 
> ...



1-Nova Zelandia 
2-Estados Unidos
3-Espanha
4-Itália
5-França
6-Tanzania
7-Nepal
8-Bolívia
9-Equador
10-Argentina


..e Portugal?!


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

fablept disse:


> http://science.howstuffworks.com/na...ries-with-perfect-climates.htm#mkcpgn=fbdsc22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que é um clima perfeito?
Perfeito para quem,  para o quê e porquê?
Presumo que seja para os macacos que andam em 2 pernas.
Estamos a falar de países grandes nessa lista e muitos deles, com climas muito variáveis.
Poucas áreas, em muitos desses países, têm um clima confortável para a maioria dos humanos.
A Nova Zelândia é um país maravilhoso mas a nível climático, na maior parte do seu território faz lembrar e bem, as Ilhas Britânicas. Toda a sua fama, é baseada na ideia de que os kiwis precisam de um clima subtropical para crescer ( perfeitamente falso) e de que têm praias com coqueiros...
Já a França, é um pouco melhor, sem dúvida... Ou melhor, diferente...
Tanzânia, tal como em outros países tropicais, só é mais confortável em zonas de grande altitude, tipo de uns 1500 metros para cima.
Para baixo, não é nada confortável, com mais de 30ºc e uns 75% já é  tipo sauna ( o que até é frequente, por exemplo, em Dar Es Salaam)... Para cima destes valores, ainda pior é...
Só na época seca se está melhor, mas isto já é restringir...
Dos USA, nem preciso de me alongar muito. Toda a gente sabe do clima instável que tem... Tirando a Califórnia e o clima da Florida ( que no verão, é húmido e pegajoso) não vejo assim grandes vantagens...
A Argentina, também só tem uma zona restrita do Norte com um clima relativamente ameno ( o resto é muito mais frio do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa e não só, é instável)...
Dos melhores climas para o conforto da maior parte das pessoas, devem ser os da bacia mediterrânica, sobretudo do paralelo 40º N para baixo (e outros locais do mundo com climas semelhantes), Macaronésia ( sobretudo Madeira e Canárias), Galápagos ( nas zonas menos quentes), Santa Helena, algumas ilhas do Pacífico na cintura subtropical,  zonas altas dos trópicos ( com temperaturas constantes)...

Contudo esta é uma tarefa ingrata, o nível de conforto humano, não nos diz nada sobre os melhores climas do mundo...
Isso é um conceito super relativo e penso que nem existe verdadeiramente  um melhor clima.


----------



## duero (17 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

Eu sempre senti que o melhor clima para actividade humana sería:

-Estabilidad a lo largo del año.

-Precipitaciones adecuadas a las temperaturas, a ser posible con pocos meses secos mais tamben nao ultrahumedos.

-Temperaturas medias de 16 a 20 grados todos los meses e temperatura habituales de nao mais de 30 grados e nao menos de 6 grados.


Con todo esto, o melhor clima para actividade humana sería o clima das capitales de paises andinos de Sur America e alguna de Centro America, cidades que fican a 2000 metros de altitude. 

Acho entao que o melhor clima para actividade humana fora o clima de cidades como:

BOGOTA e MEDELLIN en COLOMBIA.

QUITO en ECUADOR.

SAN JOSE en COSTA RICA.

E un bocado MEXICO DF.


Mesmo os conquistadores dezian o mesmo, pois eles fugian das baixas altitudes, moito insanas, e gostaban de eses locales a 2000 metros de altitude.

Eu dize que sempre senti eso, nao quer dizer que ese seja o clima que eu gostaría, eu gosto de outros climas moito diferentes.


----------



## duero (17 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Ainda mais, acredito que nao e posivel dizer que un pais ten o clima perfeito, só si é moito pequeno.

Estados Unidos ten clima perfeito? cual? California ou Minnesota? Florida ou Idaho?

Mesmo España, Las Islas Canarias ou Galicia? Castilla ou Andalucia?

En España siempre se dice que el mejor seria el clima de Canarias pues es la eterna primavera, pero acredito que eu nao gostaria moito de ese clima.


----------



## duero (17 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

belem disse:


> O que é um clima perfeito?
> Perfeito para quem,  para o quê e porquê?
> Presumo que seja para os macacos que andam em 2 pernas.
> Estamos a falar de países grandes nessa lista e muitos deles, com climas muito variáveis.
> ...



_A Argentina, também só tem uma zona restrita do Norte com um clima relativamente ameno ( o resto é muito mais frio do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa e não só, é instável)..._

Argentina é un pais moito interesante, ten locales al Norte, TROPICALES como la provincia de MISIONES.

El Noreste ten un clima moito ameno como en TUCUMAN, llamado el jardin de la republica.

BUENOS AIRES TEN UN CLIMA COMO LISBOA EN TEMPERATURA, MAIS CON PRECIPITAÇAO ESTIVAL, E UN TOTAL ANUAL DE 1000 mm.

Ao Sul ja é frio e seco, como en Patagonia.

En las montañas de los Andes ten clima humedo e frio.

Un pais moito interesante.


----------



## duero (17 Mar 2011 às 14:27)

Gostaría dizer una coisa desde ha moito tempo, pois nunca fize mais sempre gostaria de iniciar un novo tema con titulo:

CLIMA DE GEORGIA (o pais caucasico nao o estado do Sul dos USA).

Hay una situasao estraña en un area chamada ABJASIA no noroeste de GEORGIA, eu olhei para eles e tem un bon clima.

Mesmo a capital de GEORGIA que chaman TIBILISI ten un clima moito ameno.

As montañas mesmo a 1000 metros ten un clima similar as nosas.

A costa de ABJASIA e cidades como BATUMI ten un clima moito humedo, mais moito temperado.


ABJASIA, sao 8000 kms2, con mar mais con MONTAÑAS DE 4000 METROS.

MONTAÑAS DE 3000 METROS A 15 KMS DO MAR.


A AREA COSTEIRA DO GEORGIA FORA CHAMADA "A RIVIERA SOVIETICA".



E PARA FINALIZAR......UNA ANECDOTA.

A ESE TERRITORIO OS GRIEGOS DA ANTIGUEDADE CHAMABANLE........IBERIA.

Para diferenciar os territorios a nos chamabannos Iberos do Oeste e a eles chamabanlhes Iberos do Este o Iberos do Caucaso.

Na Edade Media un rei de Georgia falaba de mandar una expedisao de visita diplomatica para conhecer o que eles chamaban OS GEORGIANOS DO OESTE.

Como un dato, dizer que a lengua vasca nao é indoeuropeo, nem o georgiano é indoeuropeo, as duas sao lenguas aisladas, mais.......O georgiano é a lengua que comparte mais raizes léxicas con o vasco. O 7% das raizes léxicas do vasco sao similares as do georgiano.

Tamben un dato mais. O gen Rb1 maioritario en tuda a nosa peninsula é moito estraño no Este, mais GEORGIA E UN OASIS GENETICO, pois lá o R1b tamben é o gen maioritario, con un 40%.

Infelizmente apenas ha estudios profundos, mais con tudo, é moito posivel una antigua relasao historica.


Mesmo o clima do Oeste de Georgia podería ser chamado casi macaronesico, cidades como BATUMI ou a area de ABJASIA. 

O clima de Tibilisi a 400 metros de altitude podería nao ser moito diferente de Madrid.

Mesmo climaticamente a moitas similitides.


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 17:32)

duero disse:


> _A Argentina, também só tem uma zona restrita do Norte com um clima relativamente ameno ( o resto é muito mais frio do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa e não só, é instável)..._
> 
> Argentina é un pais moito interesante, ten locales al Norte, TROPICALES como la provincia de MISIONES.
> 
> ...





Eu sei que a Argentina, como quase qualquer país é um país interessante, o que disse, contudo é das mais puras verdades, tanto que conheço argentinos pessoalmente e já tive a consultar dados climáticos sobre algumas regiões argentinas. A maior parte das pessoas, pensa que a Argentina é tropical, quente e abafada todo o ano.

Gostaria então, que o Duero me apresentasse dados de Misiones, que diz ser tropical ( e ser tropical não significa ser agradável, muito pelo contrário).

Dados de Tucuman e de Buenos Aires, também se for possível.
Eu sobre Buenos Aires até nem duvido da amenidade, mas já há algum tempo que não vejo dados de lá.

A Patagónia além de fria, VENTOSA e seca, é uma terra maravilhosa.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

belem disse:


> Eu sei que a Argentina, como quase qualquer país é um país interessante, o que disse, contudo é das mais puras verdades, tanto que conheço argentinos pessoalmente e já tive a consultar dados climáticos sobre algumas regiões argentinas. A maior parte das pessoas, pensa que a Argentina é tropical, quente e abafada todo o ano.
> 
> Gostaria então, que o Duero me apresentasse dados de Misiones, que diz ser tropical ( e ser tropical não significa ser agradável, muito pelo contrário).
> 
> ...



Buenos Aires tem médias mensais similares ás de Lisboa-Geofisico..mas extremos muito mais acentuados ( especialmente Tmin):
http://www.klimadiagramme.de/Samerika/buenosaires.html

Ushuaia tem um clima gélido..
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...isch-deutsch.png&filetimestamp=20061006230951


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

stormy disse:


> Buenos Aires tem médias mensais similares ás de Lisboa-Geofisico..mas extremos muito mais acentuados ( especialmente Tmin):
> http://www.klimadiagramme.de/Samerika/buenosaires.html
> 
> Ushuaia tem um clima gélido..
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...isch-deutsch.png&filetimestamp=20061006230951



Sim, era exactamente essa a ideia que eu tinha.
Obrigado, Stormy.


----------



## 1337 (17 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

o melhor pais em termos de clima preferido pelo menos pelos portugueses é o brasil
devia estar nessa lista 
portanto isso está incorrecto no meu ponto de vista


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Fico com a ideia de que alguns que comentaram nem leram o artigo.
A ideia é países com clima diversificado, com um pouco de tudo q.b., no fundo um país que agrade a um meteolouco.



> So rather than follow the lead of popular opinion and risk excluding the non-beach lovers among you, we at aim to please by *selecting 10 countries with a little something for everyone*. Whether you're a sun worshipper or a puddle stomper, a surfer or a skier, the following countries will have you covered.


----------



## 1337 (17 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Vince disse:


> Fico com a ideia de que alguns que comentaram nem leram ou compreenderam o artigo.
> A ideia é países com clima diversificado, com um pouco de tudo q.b., no fundo um país que agrade a um meteolouco.



ahhh
a um meteolouco é diferente
mas mesmo assim
o interior do brasil é um local cheio de actividade que um meteolouco adora
mantenho a minha posição sobre brasil que deveria estar na lista...


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

1337 disse:


> ahhh
> a um meteolouco é diferente
> mas mesmo assim
> o interior do brasil é um local cheio de actividade que um meteolouco adora
> mantenho a minha posição sobre brasil que deveria estar na lista...



Dos grandes países, o Brasil é talvez aquele que tem menor diversidade climática.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2011 às 22:12)

Dan disse:


> Dos grandes países, o Brasil é talvez aquele que tem menor diversidade climática.



Duvido Dan...o Brasil tem uma vasta area Tropical com grandes variações altimetricas no extremo sul e norte...o que leva a diferenças curiosas a nivel do clima.
No sul e SE, o clima é subtropical, com invernos muito instaveis e poderosas ondas de frio...a rugosidade topografica tambem deverá acentuar essa diversidade climatica...
Os verões a sul e SE ( tal como no Paraguay e no N da Argentina) podem ser muito activos a nivel da convecção...e as epocas de transição podem ter fenomenos extremos.

Mesmo que seja menos diverso que os EUA, Russia, China ou Australia ( relativamente a aeste ultimo não tenho tanta certeza...) é um pais com grande diversidade!

Portugal...tendo em conta o tamanho tambem é muito variado!!
Temos um pouco de tudo, e a nivel regional somos muito variados..

As ilhas com a sua rugosidade topografica teem variados microclimas...o conrtinente tem um clima que vai desde o mediterraneo de verão quente nas planicies e bacias do sul, até ao de influencia continental no NE ( tambem região muito diversa devido á orografia), passando pelo clima de transição maritimo a NW e pelas costas com acentuado caracter subtropical ( quase "macronesico" segundo certos autores, da região sul e SW.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2011 às 22:49)

stormy disse:


> Duvido Dan...o Brasil tem uma vasta area Tropical com grandes variações altimetricas no extremo sul e norte...o que leva a diferenças curiosas a nivel do clima.
> No sul e SE, o clima é subtropical, com invernos muito instaveis e poderosas ondas de frio...a rugosidade topografica tambem deverá acentuar essa diversidade climatica...
> Os verões a sul e SE ( tal como no Paraguay e no N da Argentina) podem ser muito activos a nivel da convecção...e as epocas de transição podem ter fenomenos extremos.
> 
> Mesmo que seja menos diverso que os EUA, Russia, China ou Australia ( relativamente a aeste ultimo não tenho tanta certeza...) é um pais com grande diversidade!



Dos 10 maiores países, talvez o Sudão tenha uma diversidade climática menor que o Brasil, apesar de ter montanhas com 3000m a sul e áreas desérticas a norte.


----------



## 1337 (17 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Dan disse:


> Dos grandes países, o Brasil é talvez aquele que tem menor diversidade climática.



o criador do topico fala em "clima perfeito" penso eu
não em diversidade climática
ja ha um topico criado referenciado para a diversidade...


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

1337 disse:


> o criador do topico fala em "clima perfeito" penso eu
> não em diversidade climática
> ja ha um topico criado referenciado para a diversidade...




 Portanto ainda não leste o artigo que deu origem ao tópico, link na primeira mensagem ? Puxa, é difícil...
http://science.howstuffworks.com/na...ries-with-perfect-climates.htm#mkcpgn=fbdsc22


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

1337 disse:


> o criador do topico fala em "clima perfeito" penso eu
> não em diversidade climática
> ja ha um topico criado referenciado para a diversidade...




Exactamente e eu por acaso até li o que estava no link, mas respondi de acordo com a questão colocada no tópico.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

A pressa de discutir sem sequer ler. Muita vontade há em gastar munições nestas guerras de normais, climas e patriotismos. O artigo que deu origem ao tópico até é interessante para se discutir, mas lá deve o tópico acabar em mais uma batalha de números e tabelas.


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

Vince disse:


> A pressa de discutir sem sequer ler. Muita vontade há em gastar munições nestas guerras de normais, climas e patriotismos. O artigo que deu origem ao tópico até é interessante para se discutir, mas lá deve o tópico acabar em mais uma batalha de números e tabelas.



A quem se refere e ao quê, caro Vince?
Uma boa noite para si!


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 05:24)

belem disse:


> Eu sei que a Argentina, como quase qualquer país é um país interessante, o que disse, contudo é das mais puras verdades, tanto que conheço argentinos pessoalmente e já tive a consultar dados climáticos sobre algumas regiões argentinas. A maior parte das pessoas, pensa que a Argentina é tropical, quente e abafada todo o ano.
> 
> Gostaria então, que o Duero me apresentasse dados de Misiones, que diz ser tropical ( e ser tropical não significa ser agradável, muito pelo contrário).
> 
> ...



*A maior parte das pessoas, pensa que a Argentina é tropical, quente e abafada todo o ano.*


Nunca senti tal cosa. Al menos en España no es así, no conozco a nadie que piense eso de Argentina. 
Es posible que en el caso español sea porque Argentina es el pais donde hay mas españoles fuera de España, es el pais donde emigraran mas españoles desde el S.XIX hasta ahora. Supongo que el papel que jugo Brasil para Portugal lo jugo Argentina por España y puedo asegurar que es uno de los paises mas conocidos. Mas o menos la mayoria en España escucho hablar de los glaciares y la patagonia, lugares muy frios. Mismo en España un lugar muy conocido por television es el GLACIAR PERITO MORENO.

Los datos de temperatura de Buenos Aires son parecidos a los de Lisboa, AÚN MAS PARECIDA A LISBOA ES MONTEVIDEO (URUGUAY).

CLIMA POSADAS (Capital de la provincia de MISIONES, fronteriza con Brasil).

Acho que ja é clima tropical, (nao ecuatorial).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Clima_Posadas_(Argentina).PNG

CLIMA TUCUMAN (Capital de TUCUMAN). Es subtropical de verano humedo, contrario al mediterraneo. TUCUMAN ES CONOCIDO COMO "EL JARDÍN DE LA REPUBLICA". 

En TUCUMAN, hay olivos, vides, frutas, cereales, como digo, es conocido como el jardin de la republica.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Clima_Tucumán_(Argentina).PNG

Usuaia ja tiene clima glaciar.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 06:00)

Como estava a dizer eu sempre senti que o melhor clima para actividad humana sería estable, con medias de 16 a 20 grados, nem moito seco nem  moito humedo.

MANIZALES (COLOMBIA), 2160 metros de altitud, 400.000 habitantes.

Media das máximas

22.0	22.0	22.0	21.5	21.2	21.1	21.6	21.7	21.2	20.7	20.8	21.3	21.4

Media das mínimas:

11.2	11.5	11.9	12.3	12.5	12.4	12.0	12.0	11.9	11.8	11.6	11.3	11.8


Precipitación 

98	92	134	167	154	91	64	75	138	190	167	125    

*1495 mm al año*

Teoricamente este sería un clima perfecto o casi perfecto para la actividad humana.


EU NAO DIGO QUE EU GOSTE, DIGO QUE SEGUNDO OS CRITERIOS QUE SEMPRE SENTI, ESTE CLIMA SERÍA MOITO PERTO A PERFESAO.

BOGOTA ten un clima mais frio con temperatura media de 14 graus, practicamente tudos os meses.

Acho que o clima de esa area, perto a Ecuador a 2000 metros de altitude pode ser moito bó para actividade humana.

Se alguen quer saber o clima que eu gostaria, o clima que eu gostaria é o clima dos Balcanes. 

Invernos frios, (con dias de -20 graus, mais con dias de 15 e 20 graus).
Veranos quentes (media de 22 graus con temperaturas de mas de 35 graus)
Precipitaciones medias.

Cidades como Zagreb, Sarajevo ou Belgrado sao cidades que eu gosto do seu clima.

MAIS ESTAMOS A FALAR DO CLIMA PERFECTO, ACHO QUE O MELHOR É O CLIMA MELHOR PARA ACTIVIDADE HUMANA. 

MAIS SE ALGUEN GOSTA DE OUTROS CRITERIOS PODE DIZER, ESES SAO OS CRITERIOS QUE EU SEMPRE SENTI.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 13:15)

*CAJAMARCA (PERÚ). 2622 metros de altitud.*

En........15'6..........77
Fb........15'3..........99
Mr........15'3.........114
Ab........15'2..........95
My........15'2..........65
Jn.........14'6..........20
Jl..........14'6...........5
Ag........14'9..........10
Sp........15'5..........36
Oc........15'4..........75
Nv........15'6..........56
Dc........15'6..........85

Anual....15'2..........736


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 13:18)

Esas ciudades de MANIZALES y CAJAMARCA serían como los meses de Abril y Mayo en Lisboa en terminos de temperatura, durante todo el año.

Un clima bastante agradable para las personas.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2011 às 21:18)

duero disse:


> *A maior parte das pessoas, pensa que a Argentina é tropical, quente e abafada todo o ano.*
> 
> 
> Nunca senti tal cosa. Al menos en España no es así, no conozco a nadie que piense eso de Argentina.
> ...



Caro Duero

Falo por experiência própria.
Aí de Espanha, não sei.
Claro que alguém mais conhecedor sabe que não é assim.
Posadas não me parece bem tropical, talvez antes um clima de transição entre subtropical e tropical.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Eu sinceramente entre os meus conhecidos não conheço ninguém que ache que a Argentina é um país tropical. Do Brasil sim, há muito essa ideia fortemente enraizada, mas mesmo entre esses, a maioria sabe que a Argentina está mais a sul do Brasil e não é raro encontrar entre conhecidos pessoas que mesmo pouco compreendendo quase nada disto sabem que a Argentina vai até a uma latitude bastante alta próximo do pólo sul, talvez até erradamente pensem que vai mais a sul do que é na realidade.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2011 às 22:58)

Vou lançar um desafio, de acordo com o espírito do artigo que deu origem a este tópico, que não era do clima ideal (seja lá isso o que for) mas dos países com climas mais diversificados, para todos os gostos.

Vamos pegar na ideia do artigo, e tentar fazer uma coisa séria, cientifica se possível. Conforme os resultados que obtivermos, escrevemos nós um artigo para rebater o original.

Ou seja, vamos escolher os 10 melhores países do mundo com climas mais diversificados.

Mas vamos fazer isto de forma justa, que o artigo não faz. Ou seja, é injusto por exemplo Portugal competir com uma Argentina ou uns EUA na diversidade, dado que uns são países enormes, e outros são pequenos.

Portanto, fazemos isto em dois Tops distintos.

Os países mais ricos de clima em 500km, e em 2000km, dois Tops distintos.
Basicamente, um habitante de um país em 500km pode encontrar x variedades climáticas. 

E como vamos fazer isso ? É ai que preciso de ideias, temos que criar uma lista de parâmetros, de forma a pôr isto tudo numa tabela que atribua um esquema qualquer de pontuação, de forma rigorosa, dados oficiais. Não faço para já ideia de como, daí pedir a colaboração de todos.

Exemplo, país A tem uma localidade (dados oficiais) com determinadas medias, baixas, e outra localidade com médias altas, ou seja, em 500km podemos encontrar determinada amplitude térmica. A mesma coisa a nível de precipitação. A mesma coisa em termos de dias de neve, etc,etc.

Além de dados como temperatura, precipitação, seria conveniente ter outros como fenómenos meteorológicos, tornados, ciclones tropicais, ciclones extra tropicais, trovoadas, granizo, secas, inundações, etc.. Além disso ainda parâmetros "sociais", possibilidade de pratica de praia, de ski, etc, etc.

Pensem no assunto, e dêem ideias !


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

Acho que é porque Argentina foi o pais onde mais españoles emigraran. A cidade onde mais galegos moran é BUENOS AIRES, é verdade, moran mais galego lí que en Coruña ou Vigo. Mesmo tamben moran vascos, asturianos, catalanes, e un bocado menos castellanos. 

Provablemente e a nasao americana mais coñecida en España, ainda mais que USA, e mais que Brasil.

Un local moito coñecido e o Sul, O GLACIAR PERITO MORENO. Nos tours de viajes a Argentina das agencias sempre ofrecen o glaciar.

Ao menos en España (acho por a forte relasao entre os nosos paises) nao ha esa imagen de pais tropical, se nao de pais temperado.


POSADAS acho que si pode ser casi casi tropical (que nao ECUATORIAL). E moito perto das CATARATAS DE IGUAZU.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

Vince disse:


> Vou lançar um desafio, de acordo com o espírito do artigo que deu origem a este tópico, que não era do clima ideal (seja lá isso o que for) mas dos países com climas mais diversificados, para todos os gostos.
> 
> Vamos pegar na ideia do artigo, e tentar fazer uma coisa séria, cientifica se possível. Conforme os resultados que obtivermos, escrevemos nós um artigo para rebater o original.
> 
> ...



ENTAO, EU NAO ENTENDI. NAO ENTENDI QUE ESTAMOS A FALAR?

Maior diversidade ou Meior clima?

Cando falan de clima perfecto eu pense que estavamos a falar de o MELHOR CLIMA. 

Eu entendi eso como o melhor clima para actividade humana, que sempre senti o que ja dize, mais outras personas poden ter otros criterios. 

Mais ja nao estamos a falar de MELHOR CLIMA se nao de MAIOR DIVERSIDADE EN PAISES, NAO É?

ENTAO FALAMOS DE OUTRA COISA, NAO É?


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

duero disse:


> ENTAO FALAMOS DE OUTRA COISA, NAO É?



Sim, falamos de outra coisa, desde ontem que estou a tentar dizer isso. Melhor clima é uma coisa um bocado subjectiva, como discutir qual é a melhor cerveja ou o melhor futebol. Paremos com isso, e discutamos os melhores países com climas diversificados, onde se possa encontrar um pouco de tudo dentro do mesmo país.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

UNA COISA QUE EU GOSTARIA PREGUNTAR.

Acho que LISBOA ten un clima moito bó en questiao de temperaturas, eu acho que é temperada, e moito boa, mais nao gosto moito das precipitasoes, nao tanto a cantidade, se nao a distribusao no ano.

Una cidade que eu conhezo un bocado e MONTEVIDEO, una das melhores da Sul America, en cuestiao politica, economica y social.

Eu gostaria preguntar se os lisboetas gostarian de ter o clima de Montevideo ou gostan mais do clima que ja ten, é dizer, ja que as temperaturas sao as mesmas, se gostarían de esas precipitasoes e a sua distribusao.

Ou, ainda mais, por imaginar, embora Lisboa tivera a mesma precipitasao de hoje (Montevideo ten 1000 mm), 

¿Gostarian os lisboetas de ter a mesma precipitasao de hoje, mais con a distribusao das precipitasoes de Montevideo?


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Vince disse:


> Sim, falamos de outra coisa, desde ontem que estou a tentar dizer isso. Melhor clima é uma coisa um bocado subjectiva, como discutir qual é a melhor cerveja ou o melhor futebol. Paremos com isso, e discutamos os melhores países com climas diversificados, onde se possa encontrar um pouco de tudo dentro do mesmo país.



EU NAO CONCORDO. 

Como eu dize para min o clima que eu gosto é o clima balcanico, o clima de cidades como Belgrado, con invernos con dias moito frios e con neve, mais con dias de perto 20 graus mesmo en febrero ou dicembre. 
E veraos quentes mais con chuva. Eu gostaria de clima de ese area do planeta.

Mais, acho que o melhor clima para actividade humana nao e tao subjetivo, ja senti moitas ocasioes que ha unas temperaturas e precipitasoes optimas para a actividade humana, onde o ser humano fique comodo, sen moito calor, nem moito frio, nem seco nem ultrahumedo, con estabilidade.

Acho que esas condisoes sao as de cidades andinas do Sul America, cidades de Colombia, Perú ou Centroamerica a 2000 metros. 

Clima estable tudo o ano, temperaturas moito optimas, e precipitasoes adecuadas.


Mais agora ja fiquei claro que falamos de outra coisa, agora falamos de diversidade climatica. Eu solo queria de ter claro a coisa do que falar.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

UNA PREGUNTA

¿CUAL É O MES ONDE AS PESOAS FICAN MAIS COMODAS EN LISBOA?

Esas cidades que eu dize como ejemplo, MANIZALES (COLOMBIA) e CAJAMARCA (PERÚ), acho que todo o ano é como LISBOA en Abril-Mayo.

Nao fico moito seguro, mais LISBOA fica asim:

Abril.........15'3........19'2...........11'5............65

Maio.........17'3........21'4...........13'3...........56


Esas cidades que eu dize ficarian con un clima como o clima de Lisboa do 15 de Abril a 15 de Maio, aprox. Mais esas cidades fican tudo o ano asim.

EU GOSTARIA PREGUNTAR AOS LISBOETAS, NAO QUE GOSTAN MAIS, SE NAO, CANDO ELES FICAN MAIS COMODOS, SEN FRIO NEM CALOR, NEM SECO, NEM ULTRAHUMEDO.

Eu gosto moito do inverno, mais eu digo que comodidade en Valladolid (Ribeira de Douro) é do 1 de Maio a 15 de Junio, é sen duvida os dias mais comodos.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

duero disse:


> EU NAO CONCORDO.
> 
> Como eu dize para min o clima que eu gosto é o clima balcanico, o clima de cidades como Belgrado, con invernos con dias moito frios e con neve, mais con dias de perto 20 graus mesmo en febrero ou dicembre.
> E veraos quentes mais con chuva. Eu gostaria de clima de ese area do planeta.
> ...




Duero, não é isso que está em discussão. Há uns quantos tópicos onde isso já foi discutido, não me interessa discutir mais isso, quer queiras quer não, isso é relativo, não fossem os homens habitarem a Terra no seu quase todo. Se perguntares a um esquimó qual é o clima perfeito a resposta será diferente dum berbere. Se perguntares a um galego a resposta será diferente dum algarvio, se perguntares a um alfacinha resposta será diferente dum tripeiro, se perguntares a um brigantino será diferente dum alentejano, se perguntares a um açoriano a resposta será diferente dum madeirense.

Para não continuar nessas discussões em círculo que não levam a lado nenhum, lancei um desafio, escolher os países do mundo com melhor diversidade climática dentro do mesmo país. Por exemplo, Espanha é um bom candidato aos tops mundiais penso eu, tanto posso ir a uma Sierra Nevada divertir-me fazendo ski na neve como posso apanhar imenso calor numa bela praia de Verão não muito longe dali. 

A ideia que lancei é valorizar-mos a riqueza climática em função do território, ou seja, quantos mais climas diversificados temos em menor espaço, quanto gasto por exemplo dentro do mesmo país para ir fazer ski ou ir para a praia, quanto uma agricultura se diversifica por exemplo numa dada área.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

Vince disse:


> Eu sinceramente entre os meus conhecidos não conheço ninguém que ache que a Argentina é um país tropical. Do Brasil sim, há muito essa ideia fortemente enraizada, mas mesmo entre esses, a maioria sabe que a Argentina está mais a sul do Brasil e não é raro encontrar entre conhecidos pessoas que mesmo pouco compreendendo quase nada disto sabem que a Argentina vai até a uma latitude bastante alta próximo do pólo sul, talvez até erradamente pensem que vai mais a sul do que é na realidade.



Pois, significa que conhecemos pessoas diferentes então.


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

Vince disse:


> Duero, não é isso que está em discussão. Há uns quantos tópicos onde isso já foi discutido, não me interessa discutir mais isso, quer queiras quer não, isso é relativo, não fossem os homens habitarem a Terra no seu quase todo. Se perguntares a um esquimó qual é o clima perfeito a resposta será diferente dum berbere. Se perguntares a um galego a resposta será diferente dum algarvio, se perguntares a um alfacinha resposta será diferente dum tripeiro, se perguntares a um brigantino será diferente dum alentejano, se perguntares a um açoriano a resposta será diferente dum madeirense.
> 
> Para não continuar nessas discussões em círculo que não levam a lado nenhum, lancei um desafio, escolher os países do mundo com melhor diversidade climática dentro do mesmo país. Por exemplo, Espanha é um bom candidato aos tops mundiais penso eu, tanto posso ir a uma Sierra Nevada divertir-me fazendo ski na neve como posso apanhar imenso calor numa bela praia de Verão não muito longe dali.



OK.

HA ALGUN LIMITE DE SUPERFICIE? 

Nao é moito justo comparar os USA (con tudos os climas do mundo con outros paises), mesmo que ha paises moito grandes sen apenas diversidade (RUSIA).


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Vince disse:


> Vou lançar um desafio, de acordo com o espírito do artigo que deu origem a este tópico, que não era do clima ideal (seja lá isso o que for) mas dos países com climas mais diversificados, para todos os gostos.
> 
> Vamos pegar na ideia do artigo, e tentar fazer uma coisa séria, cientifica se possível. Conforme os resultados que obtivermos, escrevemos nós um artigo para rebater o original.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante, embora complexo, claro.

Vou dar uma opinião assim por alto.
Parece-me que as zonas maioritariamente frias ( tipo Rússia e Canadá)  e tropicais ( Indonésia e Norte do Brasil), têm menos variações, que  as zonas temperadas quentes ( sejam secas ou húmidas). Só com a excepção de zonas tropicais que ficam junto a grandes massas montanhosas.
Por isso, no sector dos 500 km, colocava países como Portugal, Espanha, Itália, Grécia, países do Caúcaso, Croácia, Marrocos, Nepal, Chile, Equador, Quénia, etc...


No sector dos 2000 km, colocava China, EUA ( sobretudo na Califórnia), México, Índia, Peru, Bolívia, Argentina, Irão, Etiópia, etc...


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

duero disse:


> Nao é moito justo comparar os USA (con tudos os climas do mundo con outros paises), mesmo que ha paises moito grandes sen apenas diversidade (RUSIA).



Eu disse exactamente isso (ver página anterior), que não é justo comparar países pequenos com grandes como fez o artigo que deu origem a este tópico. Pelo que propus 2 tops distintos, países onde tivesses determinada diversidade em 500km de deslocação de um ponto ao outro, ou de 2000km. O artigo estava mal feito nesse aspecto, porque não levou isso em conta, eu também posso dar um saltinho aos Alpes  num voo mais barato do que alguém que viaje do sul da Argentina para o norte e subverter a lógica do artigo. A ideia é fazermos uma coisa mais séria e justa que o artigo original.


----------



## duero (19 Mar 2011 às 00:16)

En 500 kms:

EUROPA

- Calqueira das Penínsulas Mediterraneas (Iberica, Italica, Balcanica-helenica).

ASIA

- O JAPÓN (agora que falamos tanto de ele) 

- IRAO

- GEORGIA (o pais do Sul do Caucaso).

- Podera ser tambén LIBANO.

AMERICA

- California

- Mexico

- Chile

- Argentina

AFRICA

- Sul africa

- Argelia

OCEANIA

- Alguna area do Suleste de Australia.


----------



## duero (19 Mar 2011 às 00:19)

Como ben dize belem de seguro seraó areas:

-latitudes medias (de 35 a 50º de latitude)

-con mar e montaña


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2011 às 00:28)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, embora complexo, claro.



Sim, é complexo, mas penso que seria pelo menos mais divertido ocuparmos-nos nisso que em certos tópicos que tem havido para aí de guerras greco-ibéricas de temperatura.

Como fazer isto de forma cientifica ? 

Numas coisas é fácil, noutras será complicado. Em termos de temperaturas ou precipitação por exemplo, podemos pontuar as amplitudes de estações oficiais. Dentro do mesmo país termos 2 estações extremas com determinada amplitude, o que nos dá alguma ideia da variação dentro dum mesmo país, temos zonas frias e zonas quentes, zonas chuvosas e secas. O desafio é encontrar formas de pontuar isto tudo. 

Noutras coisas é mais complicado.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 00:56)

Vince disse:


> Sim, é complexo, mas penso que seria pelo menos mais divertido ocuparmos-nos nisso que em certos tópicos que tem havido para aí de guerras greco-ibéricas de temperatura.



Ressentimentos com alguma coisa, Vince?
Isso é uma coisa que me entristece... O Vince se acha que fiz algo de errado ou inapropriado, poderia das duas uma: ou usar pm, ou dizer tudo o que tinha a dizer no tópico certo.
Agora vir mencionar isso aqui, parece-me algo despropositado e fora de tempo.
As coisas têm sempre um momento e um lugar.




Vince disse:


> Numas coisas é fácil, noutras será complicado. Em termos de temperaturas ou precipitação por exemplo, podemos pontuar as amplitudes de estações oficiais. Dentro do mesmo país termos 2 estações extremas com determinada amplitude, o que nos dá alguma ideia da variação dentro dum mesmo país, temos zonas frias e zonas quentes, zonas chuvosas e secas. O desafio é encontrar formas de pontuar isto tudo.
> 
> Noutras coisas é mais complicado.



Ok.
Quando tiver mais tempo, logo vejo o que posso fazer.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 01:17)

Muito provavelmente os dados aqui colocados quer seja no Top de 500km ou no de 2000km seriam apresentados de forma dispersa, ou seja, os que aqui os apresentassem, caso não fosse seleccionado um determinado país, as preferências aleatórias ou não, seriam distintas, certo?
A minha sugestão vai para a selecção de um país apresentando a sua variação climática inter-ligada com a sua morfologia; a busca de informação decorreria durante um período (o necessário) até que toda a que estivesse disponível se esgotasse, evitando a sobreposição de outras informações em relação a outros países. Esse período obviamente seria variável consoante a área de cada país.
No caso de não haver nenhuma selecção de um país, os dados à medida que fosse chegando seriam dispostos de forma estruturada em formato de tabela de ranking adaptada à grande variedade de características, no entanto à primeira vista não sei até que ponto poderá ser complicado fazê-la!


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

belem disse:


> Ressentimentos com alguma coisa, Vince?
> Isso é uma coisa que me entristece... O Vince se acha que fiz algo de errado ou inapropriado, poderia das duas uma: ou usar pm, ou dizer tudo o que tinha a dizer no tópico certo.
> Agora vir mencionar isso aqui, parece-me algo despropositado e fora de tempo.
> As coisas têm sempre um momento e um lugar.



Ora essa, nada disso belem. Faz-me é uma certa impressão perder-se tanta energia e tempo em certas discussões que não levam a lado nenhum, às vezes em discussões em que nem é possível chegar a uma resposta, discussões essas que pelos vistos tem andado em Tournée por todos os fóruns europeus de meteorologia. E não, não estou a falar de ti.

Aqui lancei um desafio, tentarmos fazer um top de países com climas mais diversificados, de preferência com critérios objectivos e científicos.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 17:47)

Vince disse:


> Ora essa, nada disso belem. Faz-me é uma certa impressão perder-se tanta energia e tempo em certas discussões que não levam a lado nenhum, às vezes em discussões em que nem é possível chegar a uma resposta, discussões essas que pelos vistos tem andado em Tournée por todos os fóruns europeus de meteorologia. E não, não estou a falar de ti.
> 
> Aqui lancei um desafio, tentarmos fazer um top de países com climas mais diversificados, de preferência com critérios objectivos e científicos.



Ok, Vince.
Eu estava apenas a tentar desmistificar certos mitos e introduzir a maior sobriedade e seriedade possíveis.


----------



## meteo (19 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> Aqui lancei um desafio, tentarmos fazer um top de países com climas mais diversificados, de preferência com critérios objectivos e científicos.



Acho que neste caso os E.U.A,a Russia e mais 1 ou outro pais dos maiores do mundo deviam ficar fora do nosso estudo..Porque são paises tão grandes que naturalmente terão grande diversidade,e eram logo os primeiros classificados se calhar...Depois entre todos os outros paises olhando para o seu tamanho/diversidade fariamos o top.


----------



## duero (19 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

Complejo y dificil. Me gusto lo que dijo Vince, algo muy cientifico. Creo que lo mejor es que hagamos la practica tomando un pais que creamos que posee alta diversidad y en el proceso aprendemos el metodo cientifico a continuar.

Sería bueno tomar un pais que no sea muy conocido, para evitar susceptibilidades, y ademas asi aprendemos. Países que apenas tengan presencia en el foro. 

Tomar un pais y todos buscar estaciones y buscar un metodo cientifico de puntuar la diversidad.

Podría ser bueno lugares como Iran o Sudafrica.

Con respecto a paises grandes o pequeños, ahora que busque mejor, quiero decir que no hay tanta diferencia, pues existen paises pequeños y medios con gran diversidad y paises muy grandes con poca diversidad (Canada, Rusia).


----------



## fcechini (13 Mai 2011 às 03:24)

Depende , nao se pode dizer que o Brasil tem um clima perfeito pq o Brasil é formado por diversos tipos de climas , des de o equatorial ao Subtropical.

Veja um Exemplo 

Pode escolher um lugar super quente como o deserto do Jalapão 





Ou se preferes o frio , A serra Catarinense , no sul do Brasil é o lugar certo




Se gosta de tempo severo  , Interior do Brasil .
Ou então , se nao gosta de grandes variações no clima , Curitiba é o lugar certo. Raramente teras problemas com neve e as temperaturas nao costumam passar dos 20ºC
Ahh.. nao poderia me esquecer de Maceió ( Maceió é muuuuuuito melhor que o RJ , se algum dia quiserem visitar uma cidade de fato encantadora !)


----------



## Golden Fields (5 Jun 2011 às 04:49)

Clima mediterrânico.

Melhor clima associado à melhor região do mundo para se viver: Sul da Europa - Portugal, Espanha, Itália, Grécia.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2011 às 01:24)

Eu diria que dos países semelhantes ao tamanho de Portugal, o Equador é talvez o país com maior diversidade. A Bolívia também apresenta uma variedade extraordinária. Desde neve nas montanhas, ao clima temperado e estavel do planalto dos Andes, zonas desertas e zona de foresta tropical húmida, do interior, e zonas tropicais oceânicas (só no Equador).
Também interessante é a Nova Zelândia. Desde zonas subtropicais até climas frios.

Eu cá gosto de onde estou, da Islandia, pode não variar muito a temperatura, mas tempestades, ventos recorde, tempestades de poeira, nevões, frio polar, e muitos outros fenómenos astronómicos e climáticosl, torna o clima da ilha muito interessante.

Outro é o Chile (desde os trópicos ao clima polar)

Ou interessante é a China, desde zonas tropicais, a zonas alpinas, desertos, e o norte apresenta um clima muito extremo. Ou na Rússia, desde o pólo do frio (que curiosamente apresenta verões quentes) até zonas sub-tropicais no sul. Ou a Geórgia à escala pequena.

Para climas estáveis e ideais, escolham uma ilha tropical (clima húmido e constante). 

Dos sítios que visitei gostei muito do clima de Natal no Brasil, estável nos 25º, nem frio nem muito calor, e muito sol salpicado por aguaceiros tropicais fracos. Muito agradavel.


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 15:23)

irpsit disse:


> Eu diria que dos países semelhantes ao tamanho de Portugal, o Equador é talvez o país com maior diversidade. A Bolívia também apresenta uma variedade extraordinária. Desde neve nas montanhas, ao clima temperado e estavel do planalto dos Andes, zonas desertas e zona de foresta tropical húmida, do interior, e zonas tropicais oceânicas (só no Equador).
> Também interessante é a Nova Zelândia. Desde zonas subtropicais até climas frios.
> 
> Eu cá gosto de onde estou, da Islandia, pode não variar muito a temperatura, mas tempestades, ventos recorde, tempestades de poeira, nevões, frio polar, e muitos outros fenómenos astronómicos e climáticosl, torna o clima da ilha muito interessante.
> ...



Acho que Ecuador nao ten grande diversidade, mais sim entre na area do CLLIMA PERFECTO PARA ACTIVIDADE HUMANA.

CLIMA DE MONTAÑA ECUATORIAL A 2000 METROS DE ALTITUDE, O MELHOR PARA ACTIVIDADE HUMANA.


BOLIVIA ten diversidade sim, mais nao ten climas oceanicos, e ainda mais NA AMERICA DO SUL NAO EXISTEN OS CLIMAS CONTINENTALES.

CHILE Sim, ten grande diversidade, desde o desertico do Norte ata o polar do Sul.

MAIS

BOLIVIA: mais de 1.000.000 de kms2

CHILE: 750.000 kms2.

Os países americanos sao moito grandes. URUGUAY que é o mais pequeno de América do Sul (fora das Guyanas), ja é mais grande que mitade dos países europeos.

Só como exemplo:

URUGUAY: 175.000 Kms2 aprox.

HOLANDA: 40.000 aprox.
BELGICA: 40.000 aprox.
DINAMARCA: 45.000 aprox.
SUIZA: 45.000 aprox.


Só en un país tao "pequeno" a nivel Sul-Americano como URUGUAY ja "entran" catro países europeus de tamanho "medio-pequeno".

Nem falar de paises europeos como LUXEMBURGO, SAO MARINO, ANDORRA, MALTA, MONACO, LIENCHENSTAIN, ETC.......

Ou mesmo os paises da antiga Yugoslavia, e mitade da Europa do Leste, ou os paises da Uniao Sovietica, onde cada ano nasce un pais novo.

Falo de paises como MOLDAVIA, ESLOVENIA, ETC.....do tamanho da provincia española de BADAJOZ (20.000 kms2).



Si olhamos extensiao con diversidade climatica os paises da Sul-América sao moito poco diversos, sim, sao países con pouca diversidade climatica en comparativa ao seu territorio.


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 15:30)

irpsit disse:


> Eu diria que dos países semelhantes ao tamanho de Portugal, o Equador é talvez o país com maior diversidade. A Bolívia também apresenta uma variedade extraordinária. Desde neve nas montanhas, ao clima temperado e estavel do planalto dos Andes, zonas desertas e zona de foresta tropical húmida, do interior, e zonas tropicais oceânicas (só no Equador).
> Também interessante é a Nova Zelândia. Desde zonas subtropicais até climas frios.
> 
> Eu cá gosto de onde estou, da Islandia, pode não variar muito a temperatura, mas tempestades, ventos recorde, tempestades de poeira, nevões, frio polar, e muitos outros fenómenos astronómicos e climáticosl, torna o clima da ilha muito interessante.
> ...



Acho que debemos deixar fora os paises como Rusia e China, e USA, e Brasil, nao é valido. 

Ainda mais, acredito que en comparativa ao seu tamanho sao paises pouco diversos. Rusia é moito pouco diverso, con invernos moito frios no 99% do territorio e verao templados o quentes e con chuvas moderadas (de 300 a 700 mm) na maior parte do territorio.


Gosteia do exemplo de GEORGIA. Un pais que ten un clima casi MACARONESICO, moito similar ao clima das Azores, e areas da costa continental portuguesa.

E posivel que seja por eso que os antiguos grecos chamaran a ese pais a IBERIA DO LESTE e aos seus habitantes os IBEROS DO LESTE.

Gostaría de visitar, sim.


----------

